# case 831 diesel electrical ?



## jefft (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got a 64 831 diesel and the charging system has me baffled. Without keeping the (new) batteries on a trickle charge all the time, they go dead. I've had the tractor a little over a month and the only time I saw the alternator needle move was coming back from the welder when I was running high gear down the blacktop and then it was a negative charge. I've been through the wiring and can't find any shorts or dear spots and I've jumped the voltage regulator to make sure it was in the "right" direction. I purchased an aftermarket gauge thinking that might be the problem and I get nothing on that too. 

What am I missing or doing wrong?

I'll post some pictures of the beast next time it's out in the sunshine


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jeff! I'm assuming that you've verified that the alternator is producing suffieciently enough?


----------



## jefft (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess that where I'm coming up short on knowledge. There's two wires off the generator that connect to the voltage regulator (gen and F) then one wire from the voltage regulator (batt) that goes to the gauge then key and points beyond. The batteries show 12.52v (2 new 6v in series each showing 6.4v with the key off and disconnected). The generator terminals show 12.75 when engine running. Between gen and F, I get noise (0), between gen and batt I get 12.75 and there is no change in voltage when I crank up idle.

So what am I missing?


----------

